# Christmas and other gifts



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

I would love to hear the what gifts people will be giving to their loved ones this year or anytime. I think it is a time to move away from the stores and get ready for reality.

I am refusing to be frivolous. This year I am getting my adult children items that will be important on a homestead or in a time of crisis. As for my six year old, we are still in the fun present stage but I am making progress.

My goal for NEXT year is to have afghans made and seed vaults for each family. Limited store purchases.

This year I am inlcuding an Almanac, food storage, used Lincoln Log sets, etc. I am getting some items on Craigslist. Each year and each occasion I am getting more and more practical and frugal.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

My husband makes me a handmade pair of moccasins every year for Christmas. I was thinking that for children a person could make a moccasin/slipper "kit" that they could use to make their own. A person could cut them out and depending on the fabric (he uses leather and a leather punch to make the holes for stitching), and have them all ready to sew together, and include the sinew or heavy string for that. They could then decorate them, either with beads or with markers, or whatever. 

It might be a good start on skills for making their own things if TSHTF. I'm sure there's lots of similar things that could be assembled this way that would teach children skills that could be useful later on.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> My husband makes me a handmade pair of moccasins every year for Christmas. I was thinking that for children a person could make a moccasin/slipper "kit" that they could use to make their own. A person could cut them out and depending on the fabric (he uses leather and a leather punch to make the holes for stitching), and have them all ready to sew together, and include the sinew or heavy string for that. They could then decorate them, either with beads or with markers, or whatever.
> 
> It might be a good start on skills for making their own things if TSHTF. I'm sure there's lots of similar things that could be assembled this way that would teach children skills that could be useful later on.


I love this idea. I will look into this for next year. Makes perfect sense, and of course taking a day doing together could even be more fun. Thank you.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> My husband makes me a handmade pair of moccasins every year for Christmas. I was thinking that for children a person could make a moccasin/slipper "kit" that they could use to make their own. A person could cut them out and depending on the fabric (he uses leather and a leather punch to make the holes for stitching), and have them all ready to sew together, and include the sinew or heavy string for that. They could then decorate them, either with beads or with markers, or whatever.
> 
> It might be a good start on skills for making their own things if TSHTF. I'm sure there's lots of similar things that could be assembled this way that would teach children skills that could be useful later on.


I love the idea of handmade gifts.

gypsysue, do you wear your moccasins as slippers, or do you wear them outdoors, and around town, etc.?


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Give the gift of Solar (cookers)*

For some time now we have been trying to give gifts that are *practical* and *needful* in a preparedness sense.

My parents a couple of Christmases ago bought *food storage* for all ten of their (us) grown children in order to help each one get a good start at ,or to augment what they had already acquired.

For several years now I have given *Solar Cookers* to friends and family for Christmas.
And I know other people who have done the same.

Even for those who are not "quite convinced" or "into" the preparedness mind set, it is still a good thing to give them such related items because it will probably still become a useful item to them one day...or even for someone else.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I posted this thread: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/firearms-merry-christmas-8466/ seems lots of people are getting or giving personal security items!

I too was thinking of useful things, (altho we have never been one to buy any gift that wasn't useful!)

One thing I am giving many of my family members is the book: Rebuilding A Village I learned about it from Siletz, one of the members on this forum and the author's wife. I bought, read and loved it and have been passing it around to members of my church!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I fix Holiday Baskets each year ~ One woven laundry basket next I add a large bath towel. Then fill ...  Homemade soaps, candles and jellies for a starter. Then a few knit dish rags, kitchen towels and such. 

Last year was the non electric kitchen stuff ... this year bath salts (easy to make), luffa sponges and what ever else I can come up with. Maybe some herbal teas ... gift jars ... :sssh:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Im making wooden plaque for mom and my step dad. The one for my step dad will say dads spot. Will be put on the wall behind his chair. Moms will say kitchen stuff and will have hooks for pot holders. 

Right now she has them on nails and it looks awful. We have a small kitchen so putting stuff on the walls is the only option.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

It was so nice to read the posts tonight. I have raised my children in the suburbs and they love technology, gaming, gift certificates, etc. I am new on this journey so this year is a beginning for all of us. Small steps preparing them for next year. I told one son to expect a years supply of toilet paper next year.

But all of these ideas are helping me. It is so nice to hear from like minded people.

I wish there was a preppers group in my area.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

About 15 years ago, before I knew anything about prepping, I was convinced everyone in my family should have a 'car kit' to help them survive if they were stranded in their car in the winter - so that was my Christmas present. Really basic, 2.5 yards of fleece, candles, hand warmers, foot warmers, nuts, crackers, bottled water, matches - and I can't remember what else. A 'kit' for my parents and for each of my siblings. My family thought I was weird. Still do. But they're still using that fleece... 

Now our presents are economical out of necessity. We give our kids cash because we ask if they'd rather have presents or cash, and they always say cash. This is because we give them $50 each - which doesn't buy many presents (compared to other kids they know). But they can combine the cash they get from us with the cash they get from aunts and uncles, and then buy themselves one really nice item that we could never afford to get them. For example, when my youngest was six he really wanted a laptop. He saved up his Christmas and birthday cash for TWO YEARS (which I still think is amazing for one so young in this age of instant gratification) - he also worked odd jobs and earned a buck here and there and saved that, too. And when he was eight he bought himself his own laptop. 

This year my parents/siblings will receive things like a canning jar full of dry beans that we grew in our garden, and I'm going to grind up some blue corn and try making blue corn bread for everyone. If that doesn't turn out well, fresh-baked regular loaves will be fine. I'm also going to try to put together some simple dehydrated meals, sealed and ready to go, for them to keep, too. 

DH and I usually don't exchange Christmas presents - but he's in desperate need of shirts for work (hasn't bought any for ten years, and everything's frayed and ragged). So while getting him work shirts doesn't sound very Christmas-presenty, my gift will be in doing his shopping for him. He hates shopping! lol

Obligated, I know all about raising a family in suburbia and learning your way with the prepping/frugal/self-sufficient mentality - suburbia is my origin, too. I'm in southern OH - maybe one of these days when I drive up to Mansfield to visit my son, I can stop in Columbus and we can meet up!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> About 15 years ago, before I knew anything about prepping, I was convinced everyone in my family should have a 'car kit' to help them survive if they were stranded in their car in the winter - so that was my Christmas present. Really basic, 2.5 yards of fleece, candles, hand warmers, foot warmers, nuts, crackers, bottled water, matches - and I can't remember what else. A 'kit' for my parents and for each of my siblings. My family thought I was weird. Still do. But they're still using that fleece...
> 
> Now our presents are economical out of necessity. We give our kids cash because we ask if they'd rather have presents or cash, and they always say cash. This is because we give them $50 each - which doesn't buy many presents (compared to other kids they know). But they can combine the cash they get from us with the cash they get from aunts and uncles, and then buy themselves one really nice item that we could never afford to get them. For example, when my youngest was six he really wanted a laptop. He saved up his Christmas and birthday cash for TWO YEARS (which I still think is amazing for one so young in this age of instant gratification) - he also worked odd jobs and earned a buck here and there and saved that, too. And when he was eight he bought himself his own laptop.
> 
> ...


My husbands shirts were wearin out too, I went to a local thrift store and bought 10 nearly new flannel and heavy winter shirts for $1.75 each... Looked like the same person had donated many of them, exact same size and brand names, too!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

All year long I purchase the sturdiest and largest baskets I can find at yard sales. I buy the large clear basket bags from the one dollar store (3per pkg) every time I go. My gift baskets are made up of canned jellies and jams, homemade breads & cookies. Or for wedding gifts I fill them with spices, measuring spoons and cups, tea towels etc. all found through out the year at bargin prices. End of the season clearence mostly. I am frugal but the baskets look expensive and pretty. One year I had a male friend to gift and he loved to fish. I found lots of fishing lures, reels, spools of fishing line in a clearance buggie at Wally World. Thru in a couple of cans of bug spray, some wet wipes and hand sanitizer and he loved it. Keep your eyes open and your imagination active.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

*Regifted back to my parents.*

Hi all. As my better half posted earlier, we are having a prepping Christmas this year. 
My gift to my parents was to regift his annual check of 500 bucks back to them with the request that DW was to take them shopping for prepping supplies for their use. We have been trying to get them on board for some time now and I think that this may be the ticket to them actually starting to prep. FINALLY... Been preaching to them to get prepped as we are in no position to feed everyone if and when tshtf. But, preaching to a preacher (father has been a pastor forever) is not an easy task. Think maybe I got mom swayed and thats all that really matters is that one of them is on board.

So thats one of my Christmas gifting stories. DW wants a wood coal burning cook stove for her gift...If anyone has a newer model or any advice one those, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

for the last six years i do a major knitting or sewing project plus other handmade items.
I create a whole grain baking mix for example and cuz everyone loves it i make bags of it every year. lol
last year I made large quillows for all the teens and kids...that is a quilt you can fold into a pillow form. Used crazy fabric and just tied them.
make soaps, loaves of homemade bread, hot cocoa mixes, cookie mixes and sometimes a handknitted or crocheted cloth with the soaps.
a couple years ago I saved wine bottles and made herbal vinegars. that was a huge hit! lol
I hit the local thrift shops for baskets and such.
this year is homemade socks and slippers, knitted. my father in law been begging me to sew him a cozy bathrobe cuz the last one I made for him 10 years ago is wearing out. lol 
so this year... soaps, baking mix, hot cocoa, socks or slippers and fudge.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

all the prepping-related gifts I put on my 'wish list'(grain mill, batch of superpails, case of Datrex food bars) have been *REJECTED* ... (why don't you want a game system or a bigger TV?) :dunno: :gaah:

hopefully they'll just give me some cash, or better yet they're just yanking my chain :flower:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

for most of my family think if it is homemade then it is not a gift (it needs a label on it). my mil wants the good stuff and home made is not Saks. guess she will not be seeing Santa this year as I can only afford home made. hubby has been out of work since April. I refuse to be held hostage to the stores. :club:


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> for most of my family think if it is homemade then it is not a gift (it needs a label on it). my mil wants the good stuff and home made is not Saks. guess she will not be seeing Santa this year as I can only afford home made. hubby has been out of work since April. I refuse to be held hostage to the stores. :club:


I raised my children in the suburbs. Since infancy, Christmas' have filled have the living room even for only two children. When I became single, things were downscaled but still big.

I am struggling with that perception. As an example ONE child asked for the following;
-bread machine -food vacuum sealer with bags -crock pot - food blender and gift certificates.

Needless to say he is only getting one of the items and it is not the gift certificate. But this is the learning year. Next year will be home made.

I have gotten the patterns, will get the yarn and work on projects all year. End of subject. I am so thankful for all the responses on this thread. things are changing...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> for the last six years i do a major knitting or sewing project plus other handmade items.
> I create a whole grain baking mix for example and cuz everyone loves it i make bags of it every year. lol
> last year I made large quillows for all the teens and kids...that is a quilt you can fold into a pillow form. Used crazy fabric and just tied them.
> make soaps, loaves of homemade bread, hot cocoa mixes, cookie mixes and sometimes a handknitted or crocheted cloth with the soaps.
> ...


Now those are my kind of gifts, hand made and from the heart. I prize those hand made/home made gifts above all. Good on ya Kiddo. :congrat:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Now those are my kind of gifts, hand made and from the heart. I prize those hand made/home made gifts above all. Good on ya Kiddo. :congrat:


 :flower:


----------

